# The Heat



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I'm pretty much packing it in. Even at 6:30 am it is still nearly touching 90s and smog ozone in the metro area is getting to a very unhealthy level. 

I'm pretty much taking a break and riding inside now like the middle of the winter. This is just no longer fun.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I rode 4 times last week with distances ranging from 22 to 30 miles. 

highest temp was 105F and lowest was 102F.

this summer is exceptionally dry and we've had 50+ days of 100F heat, but I simply refuse to abandon my favorite hobby because I'm going to sweat a little.

ymmv


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been riding as a I can (Austin, TX), but probably not as much as usual. I've also switched to the mountain bike and ride that 2-3 days a week instead of the road bike, as it seems much cooler in the shade of the trails.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I took last week off. You don't have to mess up very much to get very dehydrated, which can be very pretty bad. I'll ride indoors on weekdays since it doesn't cool down much in the evenings and ride in the mornings on the weekend. Hopefully the heat will break soon. (Hah!)


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've actually put my golf clubs up and been riding. I can take 1 to 1.5 hours on the road better than 5 hours on the course right now. Granted, I only bought my road bike 3 weeks ago, so I'm still in the honeymoon stage with it too. But in that time, haven't touched my clubs. In fact, haven't touched them since the club championship at the end of June.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Meet me at White Rock tonight. I should be there about 630pm. I plan on doing 25 miles. It's not much but it's better than riding at lunch when the sun is directly overhead like I've been doing for the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Im in the Austin area and this heat is absurd. I have been working nights, and Im usually pretty tired when I get home, so my rides have been in the afternoon when I wake up. With the temps in the 100 to 105 range it's pretty unpleasant. I'm hoping and believing that it may pay off in the long run, but sometimes it just feels like this heat is hindering my efforts to get faster on the bike. I logged 230 miles over the past 7 days, which has been around my average weekly mileage over the past several months, which is considerably more than I've ridden the past several years, but it doesn't seem like it's helping me experience any performance gains.


----------



## JShoot (Jul 29, 2011)

*Heat Stinks....*

My wife and I have been trying to ride in the evenings but it is really hard. Only making around 20 miles every other day or so. (Abilene area) We both go to work really early so mornings aren't an option. It does make the weekend morning rides really nice though.

It'll get better.....


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

The weekday rides in Dallas have been pretty hot, leaving at 6p @108*, returning at [email protected]* was one of the worst. However, morning rides have been hot, but still nice enough. Our group ride was able to make 65 miles on Saturday with everyone (30+ riders) making it home safely. Hot? Yes. But well worth it.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I know a lot of people up north put on "winter weight" from not being able to get out and exercise, but I put on "summer weight" because it's just so damn hot. I live in Florida, where we don't hit above 100 generally, but we do have humidity levels approaching 180%, or something like that.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

wunderground.com says it's 106.3 in my neighborhood. "Feels like 113".

humidity 29%. winds light and variable. 

and about 5 pm I'm gonna log off, kit up and go ride to the Tuesday nighter, race twice, then stack a few extra miles with friends in the relative coolness this evening.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Last night it was 108 at 7 PM and still 102 at 9 PM here in Fort Worth. I'm just gonna have to ride inside. We'll break 1980's record for most consecutive days over 100 on Friday. Bleh. I definitely can't ride fast in heat like this. Just can't dissipate the heat from my body.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

jpaschal01 said:


> I've actually put my golf clubs up and been riding.


I can only handle one time-consuming hobby at once, so for now, I'm on the bike. 80s = golf, 90s = bike, 00s = golf (got down to a 6 handicap for a while), teens = bike, I guess.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I road lastnight.... and I actually felt pretty good! The temp.. was a few degrees less than last week and I think the humidity was down. (I decided to ride Monday, as today the temp today was I think 107) 

I've been riding for years and this has been pretty rough overall, especially on the weeknights.... The good news is, the weekend morning rides aren't too bad in the low/mid 80's to start at 6AM! I hear next week we might have some relief....


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Perhaps i'm a wuss, but anything over 102 kinda kills me. I have too much hair and even with a good vent helmet, it just packs in too much heat. It's like I have a down comforter on my skull. SO, i'm stuck doing shorter rides until I at least get better riding in this and i'm doing a heck of a lot of cross training instead.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Golfguy said:


> Last night it was 108 at 7 PM and still 102 at 9 PM here in Fort Worth. I'm just gonna have to ride inside. We'll break 1980's record for most consecutive days over 100 on Friday. Bleh. I definitely can't ride fast in heat like this. Just can't dissipate the heat from my body.



I rode last night with rollout at 630pm. I managed 18 miles and it was a struggle to get the last 4 or 5 miles in. There was a headwind and I was about to bonk. It took me a long time to recover. I think my hydration during the day was off a bit and it showed. So whoever said it doesn't take much of a miss to get whacked is correct. 

Yesterday was miserable for me. But back at it for a lunch ride today.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

various heat tips:
- acclimation over at least two weeks of easy /moderate / short-ish rides (no leg breakers / bonks / cramp sessions)
- those white arm cooler sleeves really work well between about 10 am and 6 pm in the sun
- take every opportunity to be soaking wet head to toe - when you leave home, if you see sprinklers, at c-store stops, water bottle / camelback squirts on hands, face, helmet
- ice in jersey pockets and helmet vents (this is awesome)
- frozen bottles (including maybe in jersey pockets)


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

Houston (Katy) checking in:

I've been riding a 25 mile loop every Saturday & Sunday morning at 6:45. It is in the mid to high 70's with 90% humidity. So... not too hot but I literally pour sweat from every pore in my body. I'm showered & on the couch by 8:30 when it starts to warm up.

I think this weekend the low is supposed to be around 82 or 83.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> - frozen bottles (including maybe in jersey pockets)


I've switched to the 24 oz Polar bottles this summer and it has helped. Cage #1 half full of ice makes it through the hour, cage #2 packed with ice makes it through the second hour & a third bottle gets frozen and rides in my jersey pocket for rides longer than 2 hours.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

I actually believe I have gotten used to the heat at this point, or at least as acclimated as could be expected. 
Interesting to note that I have been struggling to keep my sodium level up. I hit a point where I can tell it is low because I'll start sweating super easily, take a quick taste of a forearm and can barely detect the salt. Positive side is I can eat the saltiest foods without much concern it seems.

The ice in the jersey pockets is a great trick indeed. Fill a couple thin socks or pantyhose and cram where it suits you--jersey pockets, down your shorts onto your thighs, above your tailbone...good pre-race way to stay somewhat cool while warming up, and as dry as it has been, you don't stay wet for long.

of course now it has rained here in Fort Worth and the humidity blew up, should make the a.m. ride steamy!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Rain!!! I missed my ride this morning, but who cares... Rain! 

Off for a big breakfast.. I'll have to ride extra tomorrow!


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

pedalruns said:


> Rain!!! I missed my ride this morning, but who cares... Rain!
> 
> Off for a big breakfast.. I'll have to ride extra tomorrow!


I went out this morning @ 7:00 AM and rode in the rain. It was glorious. My intent was to ride @ 2 hours......I just got back. That was fvcking awesome!!!!!!


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

I did the Rockwall Hot Rocks ride (58 miles) on Saturday, the first 25 miles or so in the rain. It was awesome to ride with the temp in the low/mid 80s, and the clouds keeping the sun away, I didn't even mind the rain! Ok, I didn't mind much. It's totally worth the bath and relube my bike will get tomorrow evening.


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

if anyone in austin wants to try to ride, i'm down for early morning around 6-7am starting around 360 north. i feel like i need a group to get motivated...


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Right now I'm keeping it under 40 minutes if I have to ride in the afternoon. The mornings aren't terrible. It's not hitting 90 in austin until 10-10:30


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

The heat is really taking it's toll on me. I actually got dehydrated a few weeks ago and ended up cramping all afternoon. My electrolytes were shot. Until the heat breaks, I'm limiting my rides to under 2 hours and focusing on hydration and electrolytes for a full 24 hours before I ride. 

The problem I'm having with the heat is all it makes you want to do is sit around and drink beer, which is counter productive to the hydration thing. Man, I can't wait until the fall.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

weather break is just around the corner - love this time of year!


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

xrayjay said:


> The heat is really taking it's toll on me. I actually got dehydrated a few weeks ago and ended up cramping all afternoon. My electrolytes were shot. Until the heat breaks, I'm limiting my rides to under 2 hours and focusing on hydration and electrolytes for a full 24 hours before I ride.
> 
> The problem I'm having with the heat is all it makes you want to do is sit around and drink beer, which is counter productive to the hydration thing. Man, I can't wait until the fall.


buy a trainer and a beer holder. cheers.


----------



## craigh-krph (Aug 14, 2011)

Guess I picked a good year (and time of year) to start riding. After riding around in the 100+ heat this summer anything else should seem easy.


----------

